# Measuring Fat ? The ?Skinny? on Techniques



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Body fat testing has many implications, associations, and undertones. Utilization can be for medical purposes – by a physician monitoring progress of a rigorous weight loss program, or inquiry by an athlete to help direct performance or appearance enhancing efforts. There are many options available for the inquisitive mind and body in the determination of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

